# CR9 - Corella Resources



## hsv2001 (15 May 2009)

Hi guys,

Seems like a good acquistion by EXE today, potential for great gas opportunities. Only just an emerging company, anyone else have an interest or have been followig this company?

Went up from .03 to .105 this morning now hovering around .085

Thanks for any input
Marc


----------



## hsv2001 (19 May 2009)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

Hi all,

Just a question in regards to Queensland government as I am pretty new to the mining industry, but how long does it usually take for government approval of a project like the one EXE just got? I have been watching (and holding) since 6.6c and it closed at 12.5c yesterday but the news from friday said it acquired the project pending govt approval and shareholders approval. Now i believe the shareholder approval is no problem, it's just the QLD govt I'm afraid of. Any opinions?

thanks
Marc


----------



## Largesse (3 June 2009)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

This one is being thoroughly ignored by many.

Today's announcement: Completion of Queensland Gas Project Due Diligence

Next step is JV announcement.

Company is about to be back doored into an area which has produced some very promising CSG fields.

Market Cap @ 15m, 79m shares on issue. 
About to take some dilution but is picking up a great prospect.

FWIW i'm in at 20c.


----------



## philly (4 September 2009)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

I have been looking at EXE recently and see that it is in the process of being granted 5 permits in the prospective Galilee Basin in Qld. Its permit cover over 26,000km². I also note that there is a lot of CSG activity here and that the players include AGL & Origin Energy.  It seems to me that EXE is worth a punt. Any thoughts about this???


----------



## sptrawler (28 September 2009)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

Anybody know what the story is with this capital raising? Another W.A blue sky project or is it a dinkum play at becoming a C.S.G producer


----------



## condog (13 January 2010)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

A well respected person in the ASF put me on to this.....

I took a look night before last and really liked what i see.....

Purchased yesterday and my volumes accidentally triggered a price spike of 30%, as i had to take several parcels to get the volume i wanted,  so promptly sold half my holdings and now have an average buy in price of 17c which is very nice indeed....especially so quick...

Massive acerage prospects in the Galillee basin alongside exisitng huge TCF finds from AGL, BLU etc....... a very significnat coal seam gas region with pipeline and infrastructure developing all over the place....

Latest updat from company sights highlights as :


> HIGHLIGHTS
> • Exoma actively working to secure farm-in partner for Galilee Gas Project.
> • Drilling expected to start in Q2 2010. Early success is likely to attract additional farm-in interest.
> • According to analysis by Strahan Corporate (“Strachan”)1, pure CSG gas activities tend to attract a market capitalisation of approximately A$0.40/Mcf of 3P gas reserves.
> ...




Using that analysis, possible near term upside is 400% or sp of approx 0.90 to 1.10 if it can establish its 2P reserves as state above .... this is a company guestimate not mine.....

It has quarterly expenses of approx 260K and cash reserves of $3M so got a bit of time on its side to find major gas before putting its hand out....Should see around 1.5 - 2 years of exploration before wanting capital, unless of course they find something major...

EXE holds massive tracts of land in key locations and is looking for farm ins from AGL and other major gas players, who are very active in the region,.....some of AGL et existing finds almost immediately ajoin EXE acerage........ and most if not all exploration and development would be funded by the farm in partner....

Id guestimate EXE to retain 25-40% of each holding as the farmi is done depending on anticipated costs and targets....EXE will want to retain more but AGL will drive a hard bargain so this is worst case scenario....EXE does have its own drilling program funded for Q2 2010

EXE has a market cap of $45 M or so at present....

One would have to say lots of potential......huge risks if they get no farm in partners or have no finds, which is unlikely but possible......but big upside if all goes well in my amatuer opinion 

Definetly DYOR and always seek expert advice.....


----------



## Miner (13 January 2010)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*



condog said:


> A well respected person in the ASF put me on to this.....
> 
> I took a look night before last and really liked what i see.....
> 
> ...





Good stuff Condog.
You were right on the money.
Good luck and thanks for the research. 
Disclaimer : DNH


----------



## condog (13 January 2010)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

EXE ATP's shown in Blue






> The Company’s tenements adjoin Galilee Energy’s ATP 529P where AGL is developing a CSG pilot production test facility following the drilling of five wells. AGL are farming into the tenement for a commitment of $37 million.




Origin also owns interests ans is expanding in the Galilee basin


> In the Galilee Basin, Origin is now the 100% titleholder for ATP 666P and ATP 667P comprising a total of 10,920 sq km and is awaiting approval of the transfer of a 100% interest in ATP 668P comprising 7,874 sq km




Origin has over 18000km² in Galilee, EXE has 26000+km², *AGL is IMO  well and trul under -represented with only 5959km² TTBOMK.* and IMO EXE would be the logical target...
From Easterncorps report....


> ATP-529P - AGL Operator
> You will be aware, AGL are funding the activity in this block to end 2010 as part of their farm-in. As part of the first phase of this farm-in, they drilled five wells at Glenaras last year for a CSG pilot production test. The commencement of the test is dependent on the completion of water handling facilities, in particular the water holding pond the construction of which is under way and is expected to be finished in November.
> Two of the pilot wells are already completed with downhole pumps ready for testing. The completion of the other three wells, to make them suitable for production testing, is scheduled for November, allowing for the testing to commence later in November. The test program is anticipated to last six months.
> 
> ...




AGL have CSG listed in both there Strategic and Operational Goals as


> Strategic - Post balance date: Torrens Energy Geothermal alliance, Galilee CSG pilot & exploration, Allco wind farm development portfolio
> Operational - Gas & Power Development:
> › CSG investments and operations contribution growing exploration




AGL then goes on in page 30 of its annual report to state " its essentially a CSG strategy for building upstream supplies 


> Upstream Gas: › Direct ownership of ~2,000 PJ (2P) over the medium term
> › Essentially CSG strategy
> Disciplined decision around trade-off between acquiring gas and EPS impacts
> › Will continue to contract if achieves superior outcome




On page 32 its specifically states the galilee basin as part of tis upstream supply


> Investment in CSG production pilot and exploration and appraisal program in Central Queensland Galilee Basin. Farm in agreement over two stages to acquire 50% interest in exploration tenement ATP529P



 They have started , the second stage was accelerated...


----------



## condog (19 January 2010)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

EXE slipped 10% today on a Appendix3b i gather and over all bearish conditions

So I took the opportunity to grab some more at a discount...

Board is actively looking for JV , farm out..... One would think / hope soon they may make some progress along these lines.....


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 January 2010)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*



condog said:


> Board is actively looking for JV , farm out..... One would think / hope soon they may make some progress along these lines.....




That is it. They are the laggards in the CSG game with low exploration funds and no defined map for progressing their apparent large tenements. When does the 4th quarter 2009 drilling campaign begin?


----------



## condog (19 January 2010)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

I hear what you say, but they only acquired Longreach in late Oct....1/3 Dec is xmas and 1/3 jan till things get back in swing..... so I have no concerns of this as a problem yet...

There where board changes and a change in attitude displayed since the Longreach Acqusition....which is exactly the type of change i like to see...

The progress report 22 Dec makes it very clear that farm in negotiations are planned and happening... Drilling is staring Q2 2010.....At this stage all resource should be pointed in the direction of farm in....and continueing to prepare for drilling will provide and easy tuck in for a big player...

Given the CSG initiatives and desperation by energy companies to secure some large gas plays, or at least access to them prior to any introduction of trading scheme...the industry is and will be littered with farm ins, acquisitions, JV's etc ...... so id be expecting action sooner rather then later....

Exoma is sitting there like a prime target, with low market cap and high upside potential, especially for an existing Galilee player....


----------



## condog (6 February 2010)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

Clive Palmer and the QLD govt today announced they are planning the biggest coal mine in the wolrd for the Galilee basin... this should hopefully provide some upward pressure in lease values and land assets in the area....making EXE significant acerage more sought after.... at some point... 

PErhaps EXE could shift focus and negotiate Clive as part of the farm in... go for caol, not gas...???


----------



## bazollie (7 February 2010)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*



condog said:


> Clive Palmer and the QLD govt today announced they are planning the biggest coal mine in the wolrd for the Galilee basin... this should hopefully provide some upward pressure in lease values and land assets in the area....making EXE significant acerage more sought after.... at some point...
> 
> PErhaps EXE could shift focus and negotiate Clive as part of the farm in... go for caol, not gas...???





G'day Condog , for some reason I have in the back of my mind that Arrow Energy have the Gas Leases on the land at Alpha where Minerology ( Ex Waratah Coal ) are going to build this massive coal mine. ( if anyone else can confirm this , please let me know ) EXE have leases fairly close to the Alpha project. The magnitude of the Alpha project is hard to comprehend, it is huge , with a lot of potential for other companies in the general area. 

The infrastructure that will be created by this project will bring significant advantages to the likes of EXE. 

EXE has a very exciting future if their first few wells show promise. 

I travel a fair bit in the Bowen Basin Region, and the future is upbeat in the coal and CSG segment. The Pacific National derailment near Neerkol was not a pretty sight the other day. A lot of dollars worth of coal sitting on the ground. Imagine how much CSG that was vented / not captured during the mining process!

Interesting times ahead for the CSG market in Queensland!

Regards
bazollie

I know that there is considerable amounts of Methane Gas vented to general atmosphere by a number of coal mines.


----------



## condog (8 February 2010)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

To my knowledge EXE own none of the land earmarked for the Coal mine... however such a huge mine in an area that was already under huge leasing pressure for CSG, amounts to one thing....... upward pressure on lease prices and increase in asset prices for those already holding them....eg: EXE....

If they prove to be commercial that is...


----------



## bazollie (25 March 2010)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

Not a lot of talk about EXE at the moment. Their S.P. has appreciated very well of late and the last announcement, has generated a bit more interest in them. 

An interesting Conference will be held in Brisbane next week. It is the Inaugural Shale Gas Briefing. Informa Australia Pty. Ltd. are the organisers of this 2 day event. Companies such as Adelaide Energy , Central Petroleum, Icon Energy and Beach Energy will be in attendance. 

There are a number of U.S. guest speakers as well as workshops on Fraccing, Horizontal wells , permeability etc. 

EXE has a huge area with gas bearing shale potential at reasonably shallow depths ( unlike the deep wells in the U.S. e.g. Eagleford )

It would be interesting to note if EXE have any staff attending, given that they now have an Office in Brisbane. 

Perhaps this event may generate even more interest in small cap Shale Gas companies such as EXE??

Still holding EXE

Regards
bazollie


----------



## Lucky_Country (5 May 2010)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

Seems like EXE are on the cusp of big things.

They have a huge landholding in a CSG and Shale Gas area recent appointments to the management team have been excellent for the structure.

Q2 drilling will be very closely watched and may determine the quality of farmin partner this area attracts.

Cant seem many negatives here.


----------



## pixel (9 December 2010)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01130713

Trading resumes with Group 2.
Pre-Open m/depth looks as if Ms Marquette like the idea of going to bed with China's CNOOC 
We hold, and I've taken a sell order off - for now.


----------



## Lucky_Country (9 December 2010)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

This could be a last opportunity to get a stake in EXE at these levels.

I remember the prices paid for AOE and QGC one would expect EXE has at least as much CSG plus SG as these two companies.

Going to be a good ride imo.


----------



## Lucky_Country (9 December 2010)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

China giant tips $78m into coal seam gas minnow Exoma

    * Michael Sainsbury, China correspondent
    * From: The Australian
    * December 09, 2010 12:00AM

CHINA is stepping up its bid for a large slice of Australia's gas reserves.

Queensland exploration minnow Exoma will receive a $78 million investment by one of China's three energy behemoths, China National Offshore Oil Corporation.

The deal is CNOOC's first offshore investment in coal seam gas exploration and is part of a multi-trillion dollar project by China's big three state-owned energy groups to secure supplies and resources to feed its urbanising and increasingly wealthy population.

If drilling over the next three years is successful, the result could be a $12 billion infrastructure project that links a new pipeline to an export gas terminal at Abbot Point, about 150km south of Townsville.

"We have been in talks with CNOOC for the past 13 months," Exoma chairman Brian Barker said in Beijing yesterday.

Start of sidebar. Skip to end of sidebar.

End of sidebar. Return to start of sidebar.

"This deal brings us not just expertise but access to markets."

Exoma was keen to do this a "bit differently from other juniors" by securing a deal with a Chinese company at an early stage after rebuffing a number of big US energy companies, Mr Barker said.

If the project went to plan. China would provide "a lot" of the funding.

CNOOC, China's biggest offshore energy company, will take a 50 per cent interest in a joint venture on all five of Exoma's large central Queensland tenements, as well as an option to buy 19.9 per cent of Exoma -- which is expected to be completed after government approvals -- for a further $28m.

The assets are in Central Queensland's Galilee basin around the town of Longreach, which is believed to hold the largest untapped coal seam gas and shale gas deposit in Australia.

Other companies, including AGL, Blue Energy and ConocoPhillips are also exploring in the region.

Mr Barker said there was a gas deposit of about 100 trillion cubic feet and that about 9-10tcf would be needed for a full commercial project.

"The only thing we have to do is to find out is we can get it out commercially," he said. This would involved drilling 50-100 wells over the next few years.

The deal was triggered by China's desire to deliver more of its energy through clean fuel and technology, and was the latest in a spate of deals by the country's energy majors in the sector.

CNOOC has joined Petrochina -- which has inked two deals in Queensland's gas-rich coalfields -- in tapping into the race for coal seam gas, and Sinopec has said it was planning its own deals in Australia.

It is CNOOC's third Australian gas deal this year, after a wait of more than eight years since buying a 5.3 per cent interest in the North West Shelf.

In March the company agreed to spend as much as $60bn buying 3.6 million metric tons of LNG a year from BG's proposed export terminal at Gladstone over 20 years, as well as a 5 per cent interest in its assets.

It has also entered a joint venture in Australia with Altona Energy to exploit the Arckaringa coal project in South Australia.


----------



## shanti (15 December 2010)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

Anyone got insight as to why the sp keeps on falling? I also hold Aut, Eka and Sea and hope Exe to come on par, any thoughts


----------



## pixel (16 December 2010)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*



shanti said:


> Anyone got insight as to why the sp keeps on falling? I also hold Aut, Eka and Sea and hope Exe to come on par, any thoughts




No idea why it's fallen, but is appears the sell-off may have come to a support level. The intraday Low stopped right where the rising support meets long-term EMA; the day's candle forms an inverted hammer, which in itself is seen as a potential bottom reversal. Volume was quite low, but that is usual at this time of year. In any case, it was higher than earlier this week, which also lends weight to the support case.

In 2 words: I hold.


----------



## simcat (16 December 2010)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

I'm sitting on it as well but it is bizarre that the price has walked backwards since the announcement.  Any expert opinions on why, I can't make any sense of it (not that I necessarily expect to be able to either - it is the 'market' after all).


----------



## philly (6 April 2011)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

EXE is in a trading halt pending an announcement regarding a "material transaction relating to a placement"

this announcement coupled with the Chinese having a 50% interest in the Galilee Basin permits and drilling about to commence shortly it could be that the SP is just about to take off. 

All IMHO & DYOR

I hold and good luck to all holders


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 April 2011)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

Lacklustre trading continued after halt lifted but EXE is not alone with other gas exploration companies trading flat or down trend. Gas prices (U.S.) still low at near 4 bucks per million British thermal units and isn't rising with crude price.


----------



## chakvetadze (11 March 2012)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

No posts for nearly a year. A good sign perhaps? Not ramped, relatively unknown. What did members think of the lab tests recently announced?


----------



## philly (11 March 2012)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*



chakvetadze said:


> No posts for nearly a year. A good sign perhaps? Not ramped, relatively unknown. What did members think of the lab tests recently announced?




I think we will see some action soon on the SP. EXE holds 5 permits in the Galilee Basin QLD covering 27,000 square kilometers. Has a  Farm-in Agreement with China National Offshore Oil Corporation (“CNOOC”). Under the terms of the Farmin, CNOOC acquires a 50% participating interest in the Galilee Basin permits by contributing $50 million towards exploration costs. And most importantly on 28/2/12 EXE announced that it had contracted AUSDRILL to provide a rig and drilling services for the forthcoming 2012 drilling programme commencing in April 2012.
All IMHO & DYOR.
I hold EXE


----------



## pixel (11 March 2012)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

EXE has come back to my watchlist at the volume spike about 3 months ago.
Been buying since, and even though I've traded the swings as well, I still hold a good-sized parcel. Not many more up for grabs in recent weeks either...


----------



## philly (12 March 2012)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*



chakvetadze said:


> No posts for nearly a year. A good sign perhaps? Not ramped, relatively unknown. What did members think of the lab tests recently announced?




Back on 19/12/11 EXE reported that US based Weatherford Labs had conducted preliminary analysis of 3 core samples from a well in the ATP 999P. The anaysis showed that the Toolebuc Shale was generating both oil and gas. They estimated that the oil in place [OIP] was at the rate of an average of 2.2m barrells per square kilometer

The report  dated 27/2/12 confirms the earlier estimates.
Given EXE's acreage in the Galilee Basin it could be sitting on a substantial discovery.
All IMHO & DYOR
I am a holder


----------



## chakvetadze (12 March 2012)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

Obviously at these depths they will ultimately be horizontal drilling and fraccing like in the Bakken in the USA. The resource is simply huge. I'll be interested to see the 2012 drill program. I think this can three bag on a successful 2012 drill campaign and that could be just the start. I rate it an outstanding buy and hold at 17c.


----------



## bkel4464 (13 May 2012)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

Chakvetadze do you still like this? Do you still own? I have been watching it over the past few weeks and really like it at these levels. I think I might buy in the next week or so? What do you make of last weeks announcement and the quarterly?


----------



## philly (17 May 2012)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

At 11.00am today the ALMA-1 well was at 1042m [TD is 1275m] so not far to go now. This is the first of 22 wells to be drilled in 2012. EXE is fully funded during this drilling programme.
Good luck to all holders.

I HOLD


----------



## springhill (2 August 2012)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

EXE company presentation.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120801/pdf/427sbsnd0qkb0c.pdf


----------



## springhill (8 April 2013)

*Re: EXE - Exoma Energy*

EXE had an enviable cash position ($9m+) for its market cap ($10m) as of 31/1/13. Unfortunately their spend in this quarter was due to be $3.5m, up to this point in the quarter they have not reaped any SP increase for the spend.

In reading through their update today there is not a lot to get excited about for the rest of this calender year either.

With no scheduled drilling program for 2013 and EXE now in preservation mode in terms of cash spend, share price appreciation is unlikely.

The only hope for growth is a project acquisition.


----------



## System (18 May 2016)

On May 16th, 2016, Exoma Energy Limited (EXE) changed its name and ASX code to The Gruden Group Limited (GGL).


----------



## System (25 May 2018)

On May 25th, 2018, The Gruden Group Limited (GGL) changed its name and ASX code to Sinetech Limited (STC).


----------



## Lewie_17 (19 April 2021)

What's happens if we participated in the Options Entitlement?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 April 2021)

from the PDS

SINETECH LIMITED 
TO BE RENAMED ‘CORELLA RESOURCES LIMITED’ ACN 125 943 240

offer of 200,000,000 Shares at an issue price of $0.02 per Share to raise a minimum of $4,000,000, with oversubscriptions of up to a further 50,000,000 Shares at an issue price of $0.02 per Share to raise up to a further $1,000,000 (Public Offer). This Prospectus also includes the Secondary Offers, as detailed in Section 4.2. 
The Offers will take place on a post-consolidation basis, following a twenty (20) to one (1) consolidation of the Company’s issued share capital.

_The *former activities* of the Company have principally been the development of software applications and information technology systems to support validating credentials for potential employees and suppliers._

_As announced on 11 February 2021, the Company has entered an acquisition agreement, pursuant to which the Company will acquire 100% of the issued capital in HPAA Pty. Ltd. HPAA is legal owner of four granted tenements and one tenement application, which together comprise four exploration projects prospective for* high-grade kaolin and silica,* described generally and located as follows:
(a) the Tampu Kaolin Project, which is located in the shire of Beacon, 265km north east of Perth;
(b) the Wiltshire Kaolin Project, which is located 370km north of Perth and 90km east of Geraldton;
(c) the Kalannie Kaolin Project, which is located 210km north east of Perth and 65km west of Tampu; and
(d) the Bonnie Rock Silica Project, which is located 250km east north east of Perth and 70km south of Tampu,
_


----------



## System (27 April 2021)

On April 27th, 2021, Sinetech Limited (STC) changed its name and ASX code to Corella Resources Limited (CR9).


----------



## brerwallabi (28 July 2021)

Australian Kaolin and Silica exploration company Corella Resources Ltd  is a Kaolin and Silica exploration company based in WA. The company has only been in operation for a few month, it has however recently completed a drill program at its 100% owned Tampa Kaolin Project.
Samples have been submitted to the laboratory for analysis. The Tampu drill campaign intercepted broad intercepts of bright white kaolin at shallow depths which will be verified by laboratory testing. Initial assay results from the campaign are expected in this quarter which will be used to develop its maiden JORC Inferred Resource estimate.

Corella Resources Managing Director, Tony Cormack, commented “The Corella team have moved fast to advance through the drilling phase at Tampu and we will keep up the pace by advancing exploration at our other exciting kaolin and hard rock silica projects. We have a team just back from out bush this week focussed on designing programs for the Wiltshire and Kalannie Kaolin Projects along with the Bonnie Rock Silica Project. Results of the field assessment and details of Corella’s exploration strategy for dc2021 are expected to be reported in the coming weeks. It is a great time to be a Corella Resources shareholder as we systematically work through development stages at Tampu, whilst unlocking the potential of our impressive portfolio of exploration assets and importantly we have the right team in place to deliver on these projects”.

Seeing I picked this yesterday for the August tipping comp I didn’t expect it to go up almost 20% today it could have waited till next month when assay results are expected.
Expectation is that the demand for Kaolin may well double over the next few years.
I hold.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## brerwallabi (14 September 2021)

CR9 is a exploratory company currently drilling kaolin deposits to establish a JORC resource estimate.
Results from drilling are expected shortly.
The kaolin market is estimated to worth about US$5billion per annum.
It’s estimated that the compound annual growth rate over the next four years will be between 3.5% to 4.1% dependent on whose analysis you take.
I remember that a low of CAGR of 3.5% was unacceptable when I worked in sales.
It is hoped that the deposits that CR9 are drilling are of the finest impurity, indications are promising so despite the low CAGR the purity of the deposit is what will make this company.
A nice little jump in price today 4.5cents to close at 5.1 cents up 13.3%


----------



## brerwallabi (16 September 2021)

Corella significantly expands regional landholding after reporting broad drill intercepts of high purity bright white kaolin at the Tampu project
• Two new tenement applications expand landholding by 446%
• Corella has now established a regional scale footprint covering 768km2 (259
blocks) of contiguous ground being highly prospective for bright white kaolin
• Bright white kaolin occurrences associated with distinctive basement geology of
the Beacon region – new ELA’s lock up the kaolin potential of the Tampu region
• Maiden Mineral Resource Estimate for the Tampu Kaolin Project results expected
in late September


----------



## brerwallabi (29 October 2021)

Awaiting the MRE which the company originally stated to be announced October.
Expectation is high, currently the market does not have a real interest here, a bit of dumping has been keeping the price below 5 cents whenever it seems to rise.
Hopefully we see the emergence of a major player in the Kaolin and silica markets, initial reports indicate top quality, which could drive the share price significantly.


----------



## brerwallabi (5 November 2021)

Corella went into a trading halt as the market opened, suspect its an announcement on the MRE.
Market announcements like this if it is the MRE should just be put to market not left over four days before disclosing.
Four days of possible leaking?
The company has said that the MRE was coming October so everyone was expecting anytime now.
Whatever the result it will mean either it’s doomed to remain around 4 to 5cents forever or possibly if the find is of the highest quality and there is enough there to mine at near surface for decades then …….
The story will continue Tuesday morning or earlier.


----------



## brerwallabi (9 November 2021)

CR9 announces its MRE for its Tampu project.
9 November 2021 ASX Announcement
Maiden Inferred Mineral Resource Estimate of 24.7Mt for the Tampu Kaolin Project
 Maiden Inferred Mineral Resource Estimate of 24.7Mt completed at 100%-owned Tampu Kaolin Project by independent consultancy CSA Global
 Total Inferred Mineral Resource of 24.7Mt with an average yield of 53% for 13.1Mt @ 36.5% Al2O3 of <45μm very high quality bright white kaolin with low impurities
 The high purity specification of the Tampu deposit highlights the potential of the resource to qualify as feedstock for the target HPA market
 Tampu has the potential to become one of the highest quality undeveloped kaolin deposits globally and is Corella’s first kaolin deposit defined at the Project
 Tampu mineralisation open in all directions, an average depth of 4m and a footprint covering less than 0.15% of the total Tampu landholding with substantial potential for future growth
 Samples dispatched for HPA test work and to potential offtake partners to test the bright white kaolin from Tampu using their own processes
 The Company will immediately commence technical studies to feed into a Scoping Study for the project
 Further exploration program planning commenced at increasing the Company’s bright white kaolin resource base
 Cash balance of $4.5 million as at 30 September 2021 Next Steps:
 Scoping Study at Tampu Q1 CY 22
 Extensional / Infill Drilling at Tampu Q1 CY 22
 HPA test work results Q1 CY 22
 Offtake negotiations for Tampu H1 CY 22
 Advanced exploration programs at Wiltshire, Kalannie and Bonnie Rock Projects H1 CY 22
Corella Resources Ltd (ASX:CR9) (“Corella” or the “Company”) is pleased to announce the completion of the Company’s initial Tampu Mineral Resource Estimate completed by CSA Global and reported in accordance with the 2012 JORC Code and guidelines.


----------



## brerwallabi (27 November 2021)

CR9 news in the early part of the month showed potential there for making a substantial company.
The share price unfortunately does not reflect the same.
The close on Friday was 4.2cents the lowest for quite a few months.
The continued selling from an unnamed party is driving the price down whilst the unnamed party might still be making a very profitable return on investment.
Shares of 15million were issued to the lead manager back in April when the company floated, these shares were not held in escrow, whilst shares issued to directors and others were to be held in escrow
The CEO of the lead manager CPS recently sold one million shares under Sunset Capital Management. 
I don’t know currently what CPS still hold and if they are selling, I wish they would announce their intentions.
Once the selling is exhausted and the seller has probably exited, I have the opinion that the share price will recover substantially as further news on the quality of the deposit is digested.
I do have an opinion that shares issued to lead managers should be held in escrow and if not that legislation is in place that it is announced if further is acquired or parcels are sold.


----------



## brerwallabi (31 December 2021)

My pick in the January monthly comp.
The stock has been holding up at 4 cents.
*The first quarter *
Will see some test results if the kaolin deposit can qualify as HPA (high purity alumina)
Scoping study on the economics of a mine
Potential offtake agreements
Continued drilling, the deposit is shallow so drilling costs not concerning

The company states it has enough cash on hand for 13 quarters in it’s first activity report end of September.
It’s hard to know what future cash burn after only one quarter in operation.
More or less everything depends on the purity of the deposit which initial indications are of the highest purity.
If the purity is not of the best quality then the stock will go nowhere and just be another kaolin producer if it can produce at an economical cost.
The share price is holding at four cents as selling from certain parties exit taking profit from initial price of 2 cents
In hindsight as I type my thinking is I might have selected the wrong stock for January maybe February or March would be  a better month.


----------



## brerwallabi (30 March 2022)

The, company states it will share some more news over the coming weeks.
Scoping study news to come
Test work continues on suitability for HPA
Company looking to fast track revenue
Potential offtake agreement discussion to continue


----------



## brerwallabi (5 April 2022)

Looks like something is happening, looks like it broke out of a falling wedge yesterday on largest volume for the past five to six months.
Yesterday up from 4.2 cents to 4.8cents.
A scramble seems to be on this morning for a chunk of it.
News expected any day now.
I have been sitting on this since almost mid last year and held despite the fall below 4cents just have the feeling this will be a bit more then a China clay company.


----------



## brerwallabi (28 June 2022)

This company has no respect for the Aussiestockforums monthly tipping competition.
They are currently in a trading halt with an announcement due to market to be delivered Thursday 30th June.
It’s been a long wait for the results of testing, due a few months ago.
Hopefully their future produce is suitable for HPA (high purity alumina) otherwise it’s just another kaolin company which have been multiplying like rabbits.
Held this stock for a year hoping for big things it might move a day to early for the comp.
Anyway it will be my pick.


----------



## brerwallabi (30 June 2022)

Well at least I had something green today CR9 up 12% on announcement.


----------

